# Homeowner's Insurance



## 3Boys2GSD (May 3, 2009)

Hey everyone,

My husband and I moved to South Carolina from CA in October with the 3 boys and our two GSD. We're in the process of buying a home and just got rejected by several local/smaller insurance companies. We are military so we applied through USAA and I've also checked out Traveler's (it appears that they accept GSD??). I have also heard that State Farm may work but otherwise, some of the other big companies like Allstate aren't in SC and GEICO rejected us as well. Any advice on companies in SC that may be GSD friendly? It can't be there isn't a single GSD homeowner in SC... I absolutely refuse to give up my babies just because of insurance and would rather go without the home than let them go.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Do your dogs have proof they have been thru obedience classes? A CGC certificate would be helpful. Do the insurance companies ask up front about your pets? Good luck with it!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow, I am sorry to hear that your having such a hard time finding insurance. I have American Family Insurance and they allow GSD's but I dont know if that's only in Illinois? When I was at their office setting it all up they asked me up front what breed of dog I had. They do not allow Chow Chow's, Pit Bulls or Pit Bull mixes, Akita's, Rottweilers and Wolf mixes. Like I said that is how it is in Illinois, so I dont know how it would be there. Good luck! I hope it works out for you.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I have State Farm here in SC. Unless they have changed something that I don't know about, you should not have a problem.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Farmers has no issue with GSDs.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

We use state farm here in Indiana with no problems, they never even asked about dogs much less breeds.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

My State Farm agent has been to my house and met my dogs. We have been with State Farm for 25 years.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

As we live in a rural area in Texas, our agent had to come out to the house to inspect it. He saw that we had a hot wire up on the back yard fence and said there wouldn't be a problem with the dogs.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

I live in VA and we have been with State Farm for over twenty years, and during those years we have owned GSDs, an Akita, and a mixed breed. I cannot remember if they even asked about pets, and we have purchased two homes while insured with them.


----------



## janisinsc (Aug 26, 2009)

I have allstate homeowners and have never been asked about my dogs, one of which is a GSD. I don't think natinwide has exclusions. I am in greenville sc.


----------

